# Let's see your puppy sleeping on the shelf...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

under the table. Penny slept here until she couldn't squeeze in anymore. She sat next to the table, tipping her head from side to side wondering "What happened? It looks the same...."


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny. Puppies will sleep anywhere and anyhow.

This is Abbie. Not a table but still funny.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo started out UNDER the coffee table for a few weeks..










Then when he outgrew that, he moved to the shelf.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

awww cute little babies

they look so adorable...yet so uncomfortable!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I don't have any puppy pics but here are a few awkward sleeping positions of Ranger.

How teeny can you go?


This is what happens when you don't curl up into a teeny ball: You end up falling out of bed!


But sometimes not matter how small you make yourself, you just don't fit onto your make-shift bed.



Of course, sleeping is always more fun when your buddies crash with you. No one likes an empty bed!


Sleeping is also a good way to connect with your human.


Especially if you end up hogging most of the sleeping area!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't been able to get a good picture of Saadiah doing it yet, but she will spread her whole body out in her huge crate and prop her head straight up against the wall. I don't understand how ANYONE could even sit like that let alone sleep like that.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's Coop and his odd choices of sleeping places.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, these are too adorable!! More sleeping puppies, PLEASE!!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

My favorite Riley sleeping picture








Another favorite


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

...i take back what i said before....i want another golden lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie as a puppy. Security is a purple slipper.



A few weeks later:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and when the purple slipper wasn't available, she made do with the crate pad. Again, silly Maggie Moo


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Two of my favorite pics of my sweet Graham sleeping.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha doesn't sleep many interesting places and every time I try to get a cute photo of he and Gunnie sleeping together, (Sasha lying on Gunnie's butt) they get up!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Too cute! Love the 'under the crate pad' pic.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We don't have a shelf on our table but my in-laws do. She's not sleeping but she liked hiding there to get a break from their aussie.

The other three are under tables/kitchen islands at our house.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

These pics are adorable! Made me haul out the old photo album...

Tesia's contributions as a wee pup - also including a shelf. 

1. Bottom of the bookcase

2. Missed the crate by mere feet...

3. The ever favourite top of the couch


----------

